# '69 Butterfly



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Ar'noon chaps, just back from a Butterfly House Sanctuary ....







.... great fun and some real BIG flutterers.

Look at the size of this'un against my '69


















this was a friendly one










It was pretty surreal to stand still and feel the draft of the large ones as they fly past your face ... a great day


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Those are incredible. I haven't seen butterflys here on LI in decades plenty of moths though. Stunning.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow, great pics.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

ta







some of the others were bigger than the canaries flying in the next enclosure.

that's the first time I'd see butterflies this size up close .... i shall go there again







... soon !


----------

